# Problem wenn Skyrim läuft.



## Scoo (11. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem wenn bei mir Skyrim läuft.

Es ist über Steam instaliert worden und läuft auch alles Super.Also es hat mit dem Spiel ansich nichts zu tun und dennoch ist es wegen dem Spiel.

Ich habe ne Logitech G 15 Tastatur am PC.
Läuft Skyrim kann ich die Lautstärke an der Tastatur nicht ändern.

Wenn Skyrim läuft kann ich nicht mit mir bekannten Tastenkürzel auf den Desktop wechseln.
Ich muss abspeichern und komplett aus dem Spiel raus.


Wer hat den das noch so oder ähnlich und kann mir da irgendwie helfen um das zu beheben.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2014)

Scoo schrieb:


> Wenn Skyrim läuft kann ich nicht mit mir bekannten Tastenkürzel auf den Desktop wechseln.
> Ich muss abspeichern und komplett aus dem Spiel raus.



Ist bei mir ähnlich, find dich damit ab oder Spiel im Fenstermodus.


----------



## Scoo (11. Januar 2014)

Naja wenn es wirklich keine möglichkeit gibt, dann wird es eben so sein.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2014)

Ich erinnere mich das gemacht zu haben ohne das Spiel zu beenden.
Du musst nur ins menü gehen, Inventar reicht glaube ich auch schon. Dann sollte es eigentlich mit der Windows taste oder mit ALT+Tab möglich sein das spiel zu verlassen. um wieder zurück zu kommen musst du auch wieder mit ALT+Tab rein einfach draufklicken ging glaub nicht.


----------



## Scoo (13. Januar 2014)

Das werd ich mal probieren.

Wäre echt ne kleine erleichterung.


----------

